# Some Old Tools...Anything Interesting Here?



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi gang – While cleaning the shop I got to poking around some of the old hand tools I’ve picked up over the years. I’ve got some working knowledge of old bench planes so haven’t shown those, but I know next to nothing when it comes to old bit braces, compass planes, etc. I’m not looking to sell anything, but am curious if I have anything that’s semi-rare or particularly interesting. I welcome your input and insights.

One of these compass planes is a Stanley with a patent date of 1877. The other is a Union:

















The two nicer wrenches say “P S & W” in circular emblem at the top:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nice collection!*

I've got a few of the hand drills like you have. The very top one with the large red wheel seems to be missing the handle? Is that correct? I made my own handle for mine, like a shovel
so you could resist the torque when drilling. The long round handles didn't work that well....but I never use them any longer these days..... 18 V LI and all.  bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I've got a few of the hand drills like you have. The very top one with the large red wheel seems to be missing the handle? Is that correct? I made my own handle for mine, like a shovel
> so you could resist the torque when drilling. The long round handles didn't work that well....but I never use them any longer these days..... 18 V LI and all.  bill


The big hand drill is definitely missing a handle. I'm with ya on the 18V Li! I play with this stuff, but don't use them. I use some hand planes and chisels, but where power tools are faster and easier, I use power tools because they're faster and easier! :laughing:









I've also got an old manual drill press:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a neat old manual drill press. That's one of the first variable speed models.:laughing: The wrenches you have there PS&W, are Peck, Stow, and Wilcox. Here's some info.









 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Cman! :thumbsup:

More info on some of the bit braces. The Yankee bit braces are both by North Bros. The shinier one with the lighter color handles is a “2100” 10in. The other one with the red lettering on the knob is a "2101" 12in, and says “Bell System”.

Two other bit braces are by Millers Falls….one says “Holdall 73B”, the other No. 772.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Love the compass planes! What's not to love about em!? They're cool and gadgety like a sci-fi ray gun, I just wish they worked a little better. I've never seen one REALLY work like it's wooden counter parts. Maybe it's the weight or the relative flexibility of the sole, I don't know. Either way though, hang on to those puppies, they are getting tough to find these days. 

That's a lot O' braces :smile: That's quite the collection of tools to have lurking in the shop, they are begging "Please use me!" :laughing:

:thumbup:

I can't tell you anything particular about the braces, I'm too new to that realm of tools. I can tell you that the Stanly Compass planes go for $100-$200 on average though. The other brands falling about that as well are slightly below.

Go use them tools, man! :laughing: When I see pictures of hand tools like that I feel like I'm looking at one of those Sarah McLachlan commercials for animal abuse where all the tools are looking for someone to love them :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have much input about the tools or their worth, other than I love the photos and I can stare at them for ages. I love the old tools. They remind me of my grandfathers shop where everything was a hand tool with the exception of his home made table saw. Thanks for sharing these pictures. Absolutely love em. Kinda makes me want to start collecting old tools. Wish I had the room for a collection. One day. :yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Holy Schnikies! Can you imagine the hand tool threads that would come out of Kenbo's shop!?!?!?

If it's a vote, I vote YES to Kenbo collecting vintage hand tools :yes::smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

firemedic said:


> Holy Schnikies! Can you imagine the hand tool threads that would come out of Kenbo's shop!?!?!?
> 
> If it's a vote, I vote YES to Kenbo collecting vintage hand tools :yes::smile:


 
I'd love to collect old hand tools Tom, I just don't have much room and I'm not sure where to start. I've got a few old saw sets and a couple of other older tools but other than that, I've got nothing. I think Knotscott has too many and should share. :laughing:


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I picked up a Stanley compass plane a few months ago for $85...they are amazing to look at, even if it never sees another day of use!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I never really meant to "start collecting" any of them, but they call my name and are hard to pass up at garage sales and flea markets for a few bucks. Then friends and family members see that you have an interest, and they send your their's! Next thing you know, you're cleaning the shop and saying, dang...."where'd all this stuff come from?!....wonder what I've got?" :laughing:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I'd love to collect old hand tools Tom, I just don't have much room and I'm not sure where to start. I've got a few old saw sets and a couple of other older tools but other than that, I've got nothing. I think Knotscott has too many and should share. :laughing:


 Don't forget the back of that new Jeep. Fitted cabinets there would hold a lot of antique tools.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very cool stuff Scott. FWW had an article about compass planes recently. Sounded like a good addition to the shop. I love the wrenches. That is like a classic shape you would see on old Looney Toons! :laughing:


----------

